# Black Activist Climbs Statue Of Liberty For 4th Of July Protest



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 5, 2018)

The woman who scaled the Statue of Liberty on Wednesday has been identified.

*SEE ALSO*
4
*Woman climbs Statue of Liberty amid ‘Abolish ICE’ protests*

Cops say Therese Patricia Okoumou — a 44-year-old immigrant from the Democratic Republic of the Congo — was the person responsible for the Fourth of July protest.

She lives in the St. George neighborhood of Staten Island and is currently in federal custody, according to police sources.













Officers from the NYPD’s Emergency Service Unittransported her to a federal detention center Wednesday night following her three-hour standoff with authorities. Her case is being handled by prosecutors in the Southern District of New York.

Sources said Okoumou told investigators she climbed up to the feet of Lady Liberty to protest President Trump’s “zero tolerance” policy on immigration and the separation of families at the border.

According to court records, she’s a Congolese immigrant who once filed a complaint with the New York City Commission on Human Rights, seeking a judicial review and reversal of a “determination” it made regarding alleged incidents of abuse that Okoumou suffered at the hands of a social services agency on Staten Island where she worked.

*SEE ALSO*
*How cops rescued protester who climbed Statue of Liberty*

Specifically, Okoumou claimed that in 2005, she was treated “in a demeaning manner” by her bosses and told that she would be fired “for complaining of discrimination.” It’s unclear why her complaint was tossed out.

In 2011, Okoumou made headlines after she was hit with an astounding 60 violations for illegally posting ads for her services as a personal trainer.

The Department of Sanitation slapped her with $4,500 in fines that year after she spent five hours one Sunday posting the fliers on Manhattan utility poles.

In 2017, she was arrested and charged with obstructing governmental administration, unlawful assembly and trespassing during a demonstration at the Department of Labor building on Varick Street. She had allegedly covered her mouth with tape and refused to respond to police demands.

On Wednesday, Okoumou told investigators she was part of a group protest organized by Rise and Resist NYC. The activists unfurled a banner on Liberty Island less than an hour before her climb that read: “ABOLISH ICE.”

Organizers initially tried to distance themselves from Okoumou’s Statue of Liberty stunt — saying she had “no connection” with their cause — but later admitted that she was part of the group.

Members described her on social media as a “total bad ***.”

*MORE ON:*
*IMMIGRATION*
*Guatemalan mom briefly reunited with kids says she's fleeing gang*

*'Abolish ICE' is a sign of the left's rising extremism*

*Scams are overwhelming the US asylum system*

*Woman climbs Statue of Liberty amid 'Abolish ICE' protests*
“She’s very dedicated to the resistance generally, but specifically to the issues surrounding immigration and the treatment immigrants have been receiving from ICE and Customs and Border Control,” explained Jay Walker, a Rise and Resist activist. “She’s been an active member for about four or five months.”

Walker told The Post that Okoumou helped plan the banner demonstration, but carried out the Statue of Liberty stunt on her own.

“She didn’t tell any of us about this plan,” he said. “We were all really shocked.”

The group had announced their Fourth of July stunt on social media moments before carrying it out Wednesday, but made no mention of the climb.

“We were all really taken back,” Walker said. “At first, we didn’t realize it was our fellow member. It wasn’t until we were able to see closeup photos of her that we realized it was her.”

According to Walker, Rise and Resist has been working to ensure that Okoumou gets legal representation now that she’s in federal custody. He told The Post that she managed to make it up to the feet of Lady Liberty all on her own — without ropes or climbing gear.

“We came through all the security protocols that we needed to when getting onto the Liberty Island ferry,” Walker said, noting how Okoumou made it through the metal detectors.

“I guess she just had some hidden climbing skills that none of us knew about.”


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## ebonysweetie (Jul 5, 2018)

I watched the whole thing unfold yesterday with mixed feelings.  I’m just glad she didn’t  fall.


----------



## yamilee21 (Jul 5, 2018)

With the current anti-immigrant climate, I really, really hope that she has been naturalized for a few decades already.


----------



## RossBoss (Jul 5, 2018)

Does she want open borders for her homeland?

She has no right to attempt to dictate what our immigration policy should be and she is not even a native born Black American, ya know, the group that stands a lot to lose from the insane open borders that the radical left and rich white business owners would love. It's obvious that she did this dumb stunt to go viral on social media. They should have left her up there and shut the Statue of Liberty down and then she would see it's not fun and games.


----------



## Kiowa (Jul 5, 2018)

Good on her...on another note, I need to get to the gym..stat


----------



## Laela (Jul 5, 2018)

^^ Risky business, but she made her point. Those abs, though....


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jul 5, 2018)

Not my fight, not my problem, I ain't climbing !


----------



## Sridevi (Jul 6, 2018)

I wish people of other races would climb statues for the injustices Blacks face.


----------



## dyh080 (Jul 6, 2018)

Anyway, the ultimate  and most serious act of protest against  U. S.  policies/laws would have been for her to return to the Congo.


----------



## RossBoss (Jul 6, 2018)

dyh080 said:


> Anyway, the ultimate  and most serious act of protest against  U. S.  policies/laws would have been for her to return to the Congo.



And then when she gets there send 20k immigrants per month to flood her country and she'd be singing a different tune.


----------



## TCatt86 (Jul 6, 2018)

Are people really for open borders?? That's crazy. That said I thought she was protesting the zero tolerance policy that's separating small children from their families. She's crazy though because they will probably deport her once her case is done.


----------



## Kanky (Jul 6, 2018)

How much did it cost taxpayers to get her down? They need to send her home.


----------



## intellectualuva (Jul 6, 2018)

I was not feeling this for some of the reasons listed above, but the original story was that she intended to stay up there until the children were returned to their families. I wonder if it's to abolish ICE or for the kids....what was her original mission.

The little I was able to hear of KSC live yesterday was spot on....so much of this is on some grandstanding "Witness Me" path to Valhalla sacrificial energy.


----------



## intellectualuva (Jul 6, 2018)

TCatt86 said:


> Are people really for open borders?? That's crazy. That said I thought she was protesting the zero tolerance policy that's separating small children from their families. She's crazy though because they will probably deport her once her case is done.



Yes they are. It's crazy talk to me. I dont get it. I know a few black folks advocating for it and say closed borders are one more way white supremacy is protected or something.


----------



## Kanky (Jul 6, 2018)

TCatt86 said:


> Are people really for open borders?? That's crazy. That said I thought she was protesting the zero tolerance policy that's separating small children from their families. She's crazy though because they will probably deport her once her case is done.


There are a few radicals for open borders. Most Democrats want reasonable immigration and border security.


----------



## intellectualuva (Jul 6, 2018)

I didn't know where to post this, so I am posting here and the BB thread because at the very least the first bullet point has been mentioned around here. 

https://www.facebook.com/Naima.Bint.Harith




> There is a HUGE number of Black Women on my page who believe **Without association with Black Men**....racism, White supremacy, Pathological Violence and the issues of Black destruction will no longer be an issue for Black Women/children. These Sisters believe we will be able to sit around looking "Dainty & Pretty" and not partaking of any social protests BECAUSE --with the Black Man mated off to other races of women & no longer a part of us ---we black women will cease being seen as a threat. In many social contexts, I agree with these women. I was the main one shouting "Let these men fight their own battles!!!" *But when these women denounced the immigrant Congolese sister who climbed the Statue of Liberty as merely a "mammy" trying to save the world & not themselves (despite the fact African immigrants are being separated from their children & Therese herself has been harassed by ICE and threatened with deportation for nearly a year), when they said that Black MEN should be climbing the statue and not her....and denounced her as a loser for making such a spectacle...it suddenly dawned on me how one dimensional our BW thinking can be.*
> 
> The responses by these Black Women really goes to show you how Black Women don't understand WAR and SUPREMACY in the first place. They've bought into the notion that **THE BLACK MAN*** is the threat....not the Womb....that produces him. These sisters believe that we can just "do nothing" and HE ALONE (the BM) will be lynched and destroyed.
> 
> ...





Thoughts ladies???


----------



## Laela (Jul 6, 2018)

OT:
Just wanted to point out that - at the bolded - Justice Douglas wrote that _"the rights of citizenship of the native born and of the naturalized person are of the same dignity and are coextensive."_ 

Article 2 of the  Constitution only draws one difference: that only ‘natural born’ citizens are eligible to be President.    So, naturalized citizens have lots to lose as well... 

Carry on...



RossBoss said:


> Does she want open borders for her homeland?
> 
> She has no right to attempt to dictate what our immigration policy should be a*nd she is not even a native born Black American, *ya kno*w, the group that stands a lot to lose from the insane open borders that the radical left and rich white business owners would lov*e. It's obvious that she did this dumb stunt to go viral on social media. They should have left her up there and shut the Statue of Liberty down and then she would see it's not fun and games.


----------



## Keen (Jul 6, 2018)

I sympathize but i’m not going to jail.


----------



## intellectualuva (Jul 6, 2018)

Laela said:


> OT:
> Just wanted to point out that - at the bolded - Justice Douglas wrote that _"the rights of citizenship of the native born and of the naturalized person are of the same dignity and are coextensive."_
> 
> Article 2 of the  Constitution only draws one difference: that only ‘natural born’ citizens are eligible to be President.    So, naturalized citizens have lots to lose as well...
> ...



I thought that its come that she is neither naturalized nor native-born citizen. I saw that she could be deported and has been "avoiding ICE" for years.


----------



## Laela (Jul 6, 2018)

^^^ thanks, I got that.. my post was more a PSA to the  "natural born" ones.. lol


----------



## momi (Jul 6, 2018)

I wonder what would have happened if they had just left her up there.


----------



## dyh080 (Jul 7, 2018)

Laela said:


> OT:
> Just wanted to point out that - at the bolded - Justice Douglas wrote that _"the rights of citizenship of the native born and of the naturalized person are of the same dignity and are coextensive."_
> 
> Article 2 of the  Constitution only draws one difference: that only ‘natural born’ citizens are eligible to be President.    So, naturalized citizens have lots to lose as well...
> ...



Yes I would think us "natural born" citizens learned that in 7th grade social studies. 
I don't speak for all, but I THINK when we speak of different rights we are not referring to legal rights.
In my opinion anyone who volunteered to come here has no "right" to criticize what they find here. 
Being here obviously must be better than the "hole" they abandoned.
Don't like it? Go back home.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jul 7, 2018)

dyh080 said:


> Yes I would think us "natural born" citizens learned that in 7th grade social studies.
> I don't speak for all, but I THINK when we speak of different rights we are not referring to legal rights.
> In my opinion anyone who volunteered to come here has no "right" to criticize what they find here.
> Being here obviously must be better than the "hole" they abandoned.
> Don't like it? Go back home.


Does that apply only to immigration or should people not complain about anything they chose?


----------



## dyh080 (Jul 7, 2018)

LivingInPeace said:


> Does that apply only to immigration or should people not complain about anything they chose?


ANYTHING that they consider United States related.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jul 7, 2018)

dyh080 said:


> ANYTHING that they consider United States related.


So an immigrant to the U.S. has no right to complain about social and political issues in the United States because....


----------



## dyh080 (Jul 7, 2018)

1. They volunteered for  whatever treatment, policies, laws, etc. they complain about. They didn't HAVE to come here.

2.  Don't like it? You are free to return to you country of origin. Otherwise,

3. Instead of complaining, be grateful you are permitted to live here.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jul 7, 2018)

dyh080 said:


> 1. They volunteered for  whatever treatment, policies, laws, etc. they complain about. They didn't HAVE to come here.
> 
> 2.  Don't like it? You are free to return to you country of origin. Otherwise,
> 
> 3. Instead of complaining, be grateful you are permitted to live here.


That’s not how problems get solved and that’s not how humans operate in any sphere. That’s like saying if I start working at a company I have no right to complain or try to come up with solutions.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jul 7, 2018)

Laela said:


> OT:
> Just wanted to point out that - at the bolded - Justice Douglas wrote that _"the rights of citizenship of the native born and of the naturalized person are of the same dignity and are coextensive."_
> 
> Article 2 of the  Constitution only draws one difference: that only ‘natural born’ citizens are eligible to be President.    So, naturalized citizens have lots to lose as well...
> ...



No one said that naturalized citizens don’t have equal rights. But most still have strong ties to and citizenship in their native lands. When it hits the fan here, y’all can go home. Black Americans are going down with this ship, because we have no where else to go. There are losses to be had all around, but it is not equal.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jul 7, 2018)

momi said:


> I wonder what would have happened if they had just left her up there.



She would have had to figure out a way to get her butt down...  or, maybe she would have fallen to her death!


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jul 7, 2018)

H


dyh080 said:


> 1. They volunteered for  whatever treatment, policies, laws, etc. they complain about. They didn't HAVE to come here.
> 
> 2.  Don't like it? You are free to return to you country of origin. Otherwise,
> 
> 3. Instead of complaining, be grateful you are permitted to live here.



Hmmmm....I can understand feeling this way, but consider this: 

Mexicans used to follow this African American way of thinking that you described , but then they decided to mirror the entitlement ways of the oppressor. Look for all the things that illegal Mexicans have asked, demanded etc. and gotten...There is a huge movement and they are surpassing African Americans...


----------



## Laela (Jul 7, 2018)

There are many refugee-turned citizens here for good - those who sought asylum from death or abuse and earned their citizenship via the naturalization process, legally.  They cannot ever go back and  therefore would have no where else to go. The "if you don't like it here, then go back," sentiment is very dismissive, in that the view is that a person can't complain or speak out if they're not born here. This makes no sense. Citizens and noncitizens alike have freedom of speech in this country, so for someone to say an immigrant has "no rights" to speak out is pure fallacy.

I think there's some underlying vehemency by black, natural-born, Americans concerning immigrants that surfaces every now and again. We see black "natural born" citizens who would rather hang out on the corner who would rather do nothing than pick fruit or clean toilets - those jobs are beneath them. Then, when immigrants rise to levels of business ownership and wealth, they again get heat for their successes.  "Black American"  isn't comprised only of natural-born citizens... The losses are on equal ground for all citizens. If anyone chooses to believe otherwise, that is their choice. But it does not make it true.




Theresamonet said:


> No one said that naturalized citizens don’t have equal rights. But most still have strong ties to and citizenship in their native lands. When it hits the fan here, *y’all can go home. Black Americans are going down with this ship, because we have no where else to go*. There are losses to be had all around, but it is not equal.


----------



## discodumpling (Jul 9, 2018)

This womans protest did not sit well with me. I think she just wanted a free trip back home. 
With all the Black battles to fight I just dont have the brain or heart space to be out here caping for others. 
I am a legal immigrant and clearly remember the process my parents (mostly my Mama) had to go through for us to live the American dream. Lol! I understand these legal avenues are not available to everyone though.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Jul 9, 2018)

Wow I heard about this case and was hoping she was not black. I heard a short clip with her voice and thought she was "other". I'm surprised she was not hospitalized to see if she was mentally stable.


----------



## Laela (Jul 9, 2018)

BTW, she is a U.S. citizen and had climbed the statue with her passport in hand to prove her identity:
_
Okoumou immigrated from Congo 24 years ago and is a US citizen. She declined to discuss why she left Congo but said she admired the American ideal of “everyone work hard and work together for prosperity”._

MORE OF STORY HERE:  https://www.theguardian.com/us-news...-liberty-protester-patricia-okoumou-interview


----------



## Southernbella. (Jul 10, 2018)

Laela said:


> There are many refugee-turned citizens here for good - those who sought asylum from death or abuse and earned their citizenship via the naturalization process, legally.  They cannot ever go back and  therefore would have no where else to go. The "if you don't like it here, then go back," sentiment is very dismissive, in that the view is that a person can't complain or speak out if they're not born here. This makes no sense. Citizens and noncitizens alike have freedom of speech in this country, so for someone to say an immigrant has "no rights" to speak out is pure fallacy.
> 
> I think there's some underlying vehemency by black, natural-born, Americans concerning immigrants that surfaces every now and again. We see black "natural born" citizens who would rather hang out on the corner who would rather do nothing than pick fruit or clean toilets - those jobs are beneath them. Then, when immigrants rise to levels of business ownership and wealth, they again get heat for their successes.  "Black American"  isn't comprised only of natural-born citizens... The losses are on equal ground for all citizens. If anyone chooses to believe otherwise, that is it their choice. But it does not make it true.



That old myth of immigrants doing jobs Americans won't do is false. I was reading an article the other day about a bakery in Chicago that was forced to hire black workers after the Mexican workers were deported by ICE 
(after black folks called ).

Historically, immigrants were preferred by managers because they can exploit them, but Americans will do those jobs if they're paid fairly.


----------



## intellectualuva (Jul 10, 2018)

Southernbella. said:


> That old myth of immigrants doing jobs Americans won't do is false. I was reading an article the other day about a bakery in Chicago that was forced to hire black workers after the Mexican workers were deported by ICE
> (after black folks called ).
> 
> Historically, immigrants were preferred by managers because they can exploit them, but Americans will do those jobs if they're paid fairly.



Heads over to your thread.


----------



## Laela (Jul 10, 2018)

I can agree to that... “immigrants do jobs that wouldn’t exist if the immigrants weren’t there to do them.”


----------



## Laela (Jul 10, 2018)

OK...  




Southernbella. said:


> That old myth of immigrants doing jobs Americans won't do is false. I was reading an article the other day about a bakery in Chicago that was forced to hire black workers after the Mexican workers were deported by ICE
> (after black folks called ).
> 
> Historically, immigrants were preferred by managers because they can exploit them, but Americans will do those jobs if they're paid fairly.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Jul 10, 2018)

Southernbella. said:


> That old myth of immigrants doing jobs Americans won't do is false. I was reading an article the other day about a bakery in Chicago that was forced to hire black workers after the Mexican workers were deported by ICE
> (after black folks called ).
> 
> Historically, immigrants were preferred by managers because they can exploit them, but Americans will do those jobs if they're paid fairly.


That reminds me of when the government was building the Panama Canal and the U.S. said they did not want to hire black people because they felt they were lazy but they would love to hire "others" such as the Asian people who worked on the railroads in the U.S.  They could not get the others to work for them so they reluctantly hired the black people from the Caribbean.  Those white people paid those black people so poorly that they might as well not go.  They were there for years, too, with nothing to show for their families.  ETA: By the way, the U.S. fooled the black people into thinking they would make much more money than they ever could in their home country.  They want "others" so they can pay them cheaply.  I knew a BIG contractor who would drive all the way to the border of Texas and Mexico and pick up a load of laborers to do landscaping and unskilled work as well as skilled work. 

Right now I have noticed some of the Mexican entrepreneurs in town have closed their businesses.


----------



## yamilee21 (Jul 11, 2018)

Southernbella. said:


> That old myth of immigrants doing jobs Americans won't do is false. ...
> 
> Historically, immigrants were preferred by managers because they can exploit them...



I absolutely agree about the exploitation aspect, many members of my immigrant family have experienced it. However, I'm not convince that it is a myth with regard to agriculture. I keep seeing pictures on social media of crops rotting in California and Florida fields; not sure whether those are accurate or not, but despite it being summer when we have additional produce available from almost-local farms, prices have increased substantially for fruits and vegetables in my area (NY) compared to last summer, and I doubt all of the price increase can be attributed to the crazy weather of the past year. The farms within a 100 mile radius where I live have been staffed primarily by Mexicans and Central Americans for much of the past two decades at least, and some of the local food growing culture has been revived in large part because there have been recent immigrants willing to work these farms.



Laela said:


> ... “immigrants do jobs that wouldn’t exist if the immigrants weren’t there to do them.”


Regarding this; I have lived in the same house for over 30 years; the socioeconomic levels in the area have not changed much, though the demographics of the population have, somewhat. When I first moved here, each household took care of their own yard/garden - hiring someone to do so was unheard of then. Also, people rarely renovated, because doing so was cost-prohibiting. Siding would get changed if there had been a fire; finishing a basement was a huge investment; people painted their walls themselves. That began to change in the mid 1990s, with the shift in the immigrant population. Everyone began hiring landscapers/gardeners for yard maintenance because they became readily available. Everyone started redoing kitchens and basements, changing siding, hiring painters, adding rooms, etc., because the lowered labour costs made home renovations far more affordable. However, the atmosphere of the past 18-20 months has changed things - the landscapers/gardeners have become scarcer. And suddenly some of these workers are black rather than Latino immigrants, but quite a few houses no longer have weekly landscaper visits altogether. There also seems to be less renovating happening among long- time residents, and people looking to do repair work are complaining of longer wait times or not finding anyone at all. Neither of these industries are willing/able to pay what U.S.-born workers would need/want, so it seems unlikely that the industries will be able to carry on without immigrants.


----------



## RossBoss (Jul 11, 2018)

Laela said:


> OT:
> Just wanted to point out that - at the bolded - Justice Douglas wrote that _"the rights of citizenship of the native born and of the naturalized person are of the same dignity and are coextensive."_
> 
> Article 2 of the  Constitution only draws one difference: that only ‘natural born’ citizens are eligible to be President.    So, naturalized citizens have lots to lose as well...
> ...



Late reply but...

Not speaking on rights but on attitudes. Times have totally changed since the Constitution was written.


----------



## RossBoss (Jul 11, 2018)

dyh080 said:


> Anyway, the ultimate  and most serious act of protest against  U. S.  policies/laws would have been for her to return to the Congo.



But that makes too much sense lol.


----------



## RossBoss (Jul 11, 2018)

momi said:


> I wonder what would have happened if they had just left her up there.



Her plan to go viral would have fell flat on its face. In my opinion, they should have left her up there until she cried uncle.


----------



## RossBoss (Jul 11, 2018)

Laela said:


> BTW, she is a U.S. citizen and had climbed the statue with her passport in hand to prove her identity:
> _
> Okoumou immigrated from Congo 24 years ago and is a US citizen. *She declined to discuss why she left Congo b*ut said she admired the American ideal of “everyone work hard and work together for prosperity”._
> 
> MORE OF STORY HERE:  https://www.theguardian.com/us-news...-liberty-protester-patricia-okoumou-interview



Of course she declined to discuss it.


----------



## dyh080 (Jul 11, 2018)

RossBoss said:


> But that makes too much sense lol.




LOL, I know!


----------



## momi (Jul 11, 2018)

RossBoss said:


> Her plan to go viral would have fell flat on its face. In my opinion, they should have left her up there until she cried uncle.



yep. 

In general I feel the same about ppl who go on hunger strikes.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jul 11, 2018)

Laela said:


> BTW, she is a U.S. citizen and had climbed the statue with her passport in hand to prove her identity:
> _
> Okoumou immigrated from Congo 24 years ago and is a US citizen. She declined to discuss why she left Congo but said she admired the American ideal of “everyone work hard and work together for prosperity”._
> 
> MORE OF STORY HERE:  https://www.theguardian.com/us-news...-liberty-protester-patricia-okoumou-interview



Um...  if she is a naturalized citizen, she'd better pray they don't revoke her citizenship and ship her back from whence she came!


----------



## Laela (Jul 11, 2018)

They can do that ONLY if they can prove she acquired it falsely in the first place... that, I seriously doubt will happen considering how long she's been on U.S soil.. God will protect her...
It's  unfortunate  so many of you here have such ill will towards this  black American.


HappilyLiberal said:


> Um...  if she is a naturalized citizen, she'd better pray they don't revoke her citizenship and ship her back from whence she came!


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jul 11, 2018)

Laela said:


> They can do that ONLY if they can prove she acquired it falsely in the first place... that, I seriously doubt will happen considering how long she's been on U.S soil.. God will protect her...
> It's  unfortunate  so many of you here have such ill will towards this  black American.




Black American???  I bet dollars to donuts she considers herself Congolese American.


----------



## RossBoss (Jul 12, 2018)

HappilyLiberal said:


> Black American???  I bet dollars to donuts she considers herself Congolese American.



Lawd! I almost dropped my tea when I read that. LOL.  Reminds me of when they referred to that trash George Zimmerman as a "White Hispanic".


----------



## RossBoss (Jul 12, 2018)

Does this "activist" want open borders for the Congo? This is a rhetorical question but I always shake my head at these immigrants who demand we maintain a porous border but when you look at their home countries they tend to have the strictest of immigration laws that they never have the time to protest.  No time to be an activist over there but come here and all of a sudden every one has time on their hands to become warriors.


----------



## Kanky (Jul 12, 2018)

RossBoss said:


> Does this "activist" want open borders for the Congo? This is a rhetorical question but I always shake my head at these immigrants who demand we maintain a porous border but when you look at their home countries they tend to have the strictest of immigration laws that they never have the time to protest.  No time to be an activist over there but come here and all of a sudden every one has time on their hands to become warriors.



They are raping and eating folks in the Congo and she wants to protest how the US is treating her. I can’t even take her seriously.  She should go home and protest those cannibals.


----------



## RossBoss (Jul 12, 2018)

Kanky said:


> They are raping and eating folks in the Congo and she wants to protest how the US is treating her. I can’t even take her seriously.  She should go home and protest those cannibals.



Yeah, I've heard about that and it shows just how dumb all these religions aka superstitions are. I think any sane thinking person would think that it would be a better use of her time and resources to protest that, not the deportation of Juan and Maria who will turn around and shut Black Americans out of employment opportunities once they become citizens.


----------



## dyh080 (Jul 12, 2018)

HappilyLiberal said:


> Black American???  I bet dollars to donuts she considers herself Congolese American.


Right! I could NEVER refer to her as "Black American".


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Jul 12, 2018)

Chrissie made a video about her actions not being a good look for dark skinned women.


----------



## Laela (Jul 12, 2018)

So extra... It's not that serious..she's an American by citizenship, that's my point. You can't dispute that. I couldn't care less what she labels herself after that.




RossBoss said:


> Lawd! I almost dropped my tea when I read that. LOL.  Reminds me of when they referred to that trash George Zimmerman as a "White Hispanic".


----------



## Laela (Jul 12, 2018)

So, she doesn't have the right, as an American, to protest what she chooses? that's what you're saying?




Kanky said:


> They are raping and eating folks in the Congo and she wants to protest how the US is treating her. I can’t even take her seriously.  She should go home and protest those cannibals.


----------



## Laela (Jul 12, 2018)

She has the right to.



RossBoss said:


> Of course she declined to discuss it.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jul 12, 2018)

Laela said:


> They can do that ONLY if they can prove she acquired it falsely in the first place... that, I seriously doubt will happen considering how long she's been on U.S soil.. God will protect her...
> It's  unfortunate  so many of you here have such ill will towards this  black American.



Actually, they can revoke her citizenship if she commits a felony.  She'd better pray those charges stay at the misdemeanor level.


----------



## Kanky (Jul 14, 2018)

Laela said:


> So, she doesn't have the right, as an American, to protest what she chooses? that's what you're saying?



I’m not debating her legal rights. I’m laughing at someone who was in danger of becoming some dude’s lunch climbing the Statue of Liberty to protest the country that took her in. She is ridiculous. 

She should be grateful that she has two arms to climb monuments and stop wasting taxpayers’ resources. 
https://www.theatlantic.com/interna...ve-her-children-why-her-photo-matters/256405/


----------



## intellectualuva (Jul 14, 2018)

Lordt!!!!

So savage.


----------



## RossBoss (Jul 14, 2018)

Kanky said:


> I’m not debating her legal rights. I’m laughing at someone who was in danger of becoming some dude’s lunch climbing the Statue of Liberty to protest the country that took her in. She is ridiculous.
> 
> She should be grateful that she has two arms to climb monuments and stop wasting taxpayers’ resources.
> https://www.theatlantic.com/interna...ve-her-children-why-her-photo-matters/256405/



Truth served bluntly. Love it. She should be fighting for Black people in her country, Julio and Maria are disgusted by her dark skin but she probably loves them.


----------



## RossBoss (Jul 14, 2018)

Laela said:


> She has the right to.



If she had discussed the true reason why she left the Congo, it would have highlighted the fact that she is protesting the country that kindly took her in to escape from the horror show that is playing out back home. Her intention was to make America, the country that rescued her and gave her a chance at life, look like the bad guy. Admitting why she left the Congo to come to America would have made her look like the hypocrite that she really is.


----------



## MomofThreeBoys (Jul 14, 2018)

RossBoss said:


> If she had discussed the true reason why she left the Congo, it would have highlighted the fact that she is protesting the country that kindly took her in to escape from the horror show that is playing out back home. Her intention was to make America, the country that rescued her and gave her a chance at life, look like the bad guy. Admitting why she left the Congo to come to America would have made her look like the hypocrite that she really is.


With that logic, she can’t and shouldn’t ever protest anything including police violence against blacks, corruption in our political system, etc.


----------



## dyh080 (Jul 15, 2018)

MomofThreeBoys said:


> With that logic, she can’t and shouldn’t ever protest anything including police violence against blacks, corruption in our political system, etc.


That's exactly right.  When you come here voluntarily you either Love or Leave America.


----------



## Laela (Jul 15, 2018)

My vote is for you to be on Trump's Immigration Advisory board next 'go round. You're doing a great job 









dyh080 said:


> That's exactly right.  When you come here voluntarily you either Love or Leave America.


----------



## Laela (Jul 15, 2018)

I can respect your opinion.. but,

Do you know this woman personally to know what her intentions were? Forget Congo..she is HERE and here to stay. I can see that her exercising her rights as a U.S. citizen may be stuck in your craw, but you can talk until you turn blue.. you don't have the power to change her citizenship status: Blunt truth



RossBoss said:


> If she had discussed the true reason why she left the Congo, it would have highlighted the fact that she is protesting the country that kindly took her in to escape from the horror show that is playing out back home.* Her intention was to make America, the country that rescued her and gave her a chance at life, look like the bad guy. *Admitting why she left the Congo to come to America would have made her look like the hypocrite that she really is.


----------



## MomofThreeBoys (Jul 15, 2018)

dyh080 said:


> That's exactly right.  When you come here voluntarily you either Love or Leave America.


Actually, no. That’s not true. Once you are a citizen, you have every right to protest like everyone else.  Sorry you don’t like it.


----------



## laurend (Jul 15, 2018)

Being in the fitness industry, I wondered what she did. Is she a trainer or a non-certified trainer? I wonder what they mean about illegally posting ads for her services? Anyway, she has the right to protest even though I think she seems to me to have some screws loose.

In 2011, Okoumou made headlines after she was hit with an astounding 60 violations for illegally posting ads for her services as a personal trainer.


----------



## RossBoss (Jul 15, 2018)

Laela said:


> I can respect your opinion.. but,
> 
> Do you know this woman personally to know what her intentions were? Forget Congo..she is HERE and here to stay. I can see that her exercising her rights as a U.S. citizen may be stuck in your craw, but you can talk until you turn blue.. you don't have the power to change her citizenship status: Blunt truth



What are you talking about? When did I ever say that I had the power to change her citizenship? I don't give a damn about her citizenship but I do give a damn about her taking up for a group of people who come from countries that despise Blacks because that directly impacts me, especially when I know for a fact that if she were still living in her homeland she would not welcome thousands of people who are of a different race flooding in to compete with her people for resources. I don't know her but what I DO KNOW is that she would not be here for that.


----------



## LunadeMiel (Jul 19, 2018)

Wow, so many disgusting comments in here


----------



## Laela (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Laela (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Aug 8, 2018)

Has this been posted? Warning for language


----------



## intellectualuva (Aug 8, 2018)

Clearly she did (well said) this (the profanity) against legal advice? Or is this a strategy that can work?


----------



## nysister (Aug 11, 2018)

Yeah I'm not feeling her at all. This is not a Black woman I'll be putting my cape on for. Honestly I think she has issues and should seek help.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Oct 8, 2018)

Ok, so now we the black community is silencing her...


This is why my cape remained neatly folded in my closet!


----------



## intellectualuva (Oct 8, 2018)

Tell your truth sis. May she gets the support she feels she needs.  



ETA: She's got 10.5K in her gofundme. I hope she reaches her goal of 15K:


----------



## Farida (Oct 8, 2018)

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Farida (Oct 8, 2018)

HappilyLiberal said:


> Actually, they can revoke her citizenship if she commits a felony.  She'd better pray those charges stay at the misdemeanor level.


Not true. You can lose a green card for certain things but the ONLY way they can take away your citizenship is if you acquired it through fraud/or you weren’t otherwise eligible when you got it.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Oct 10, 2018)

HappilyLiberal said:


> Ok, so now we the black community is silencing her...
> 
> 
> This is why my cape remained neatly folded in my closet!



not all skinfolk are kinfolk


----------

